
VLT sees star dance around supermassive black hole, proves Einstein right - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-eso-telescope-star-supermassive-black.html
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Recently there was a discussion on whether mathematics was invented or
discovered. It is finding like these that make me lean towards discovered. The
theory of relativity depends heavily on mathematics. How could it be darn
accurate about phenomena like this if it was purely the product of the human
brain that has no actual intuition or experience about the behavior of
supermassive black holes?

~~~
SiempreViernes
Now you are confusing maths with Physics!

Physics is about describing the fundamental behaviour of reality, and so it is
rather natural to think of the work as a process of _discovering_ how to best
describe it.

What maths is, is harder to say. Certainly it starts by just picking a set of
rules, thus inventing a new thing with some properties.

But, much like how a developer might ”invent” a program that solves some
problem, but only ”discover” the bugs they wrote, so the mathematician too
must spend a lot of time working with their newly created object to ”discover”
what it really does.

~~~
DaniloDias
Math is nature’s Quine.

